# Primer



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I just finished watching (and rewatching) "Primer." I recommend those of you who like a good brain-teaser film go out and rent it. I'd guess that if you like films like Memento, you may like this one.

Its a Sundance winner, and one of those rare sci-fi films made on a shoestring budget that still tells a great story without the need for fancy special effects.

The story starts by introducing us to a group of garage-based inventors, hoping to change the world with their latest inventions. Two of them discover some interesting properties a new device has far beyond their expectations. From that point on things just get more and more interesting.


----------

